# Rear pads worn to discs



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Wife took Golf went into service today.
Told rear (Yes rear) brakes worn to metal and discs and pads need replacing--200 quid. Fronts fine. :-/

Why would rears go over front discs.

I will inspect the dics and pads when I get home.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Driving with the handbrake on ? :-/


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Driving with the handbrake on ? Â :-/


I'm not Vlastan you know... 

I've looked at the discs and the pads and yes they are worn but I'm not convinced the discs needed replacement. 150 quid of labour too!
Its the old one of the warranty is at stake if you don't do the work they recommend.

Just wondered if I was being ripped off.

I'll bring them on sat and see what people think.

Ta DXN


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Due to the brake bias, the rears get less use, disks get pitted and seem to take out the pads quicker....

rgds


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

After only 30,000 miles use though? ???


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I wouldnt be suprised - depends how the car is driven etc... worth asking here for plenty of mkiv advice

http://www.uk-mkivs.net/forum/


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Same thing happened on my TT. I needed new back pads and discs and the fronts were fine, no warning or anything.
Complained, nicely, to Audi UK and got a full refund. Very chuffed but also concerned that the backs wore through faster than the fronts. It was the first time that the dealer had seen it as well and suggested contacting Audi to see what they would do.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thanks,
I may try that. VW of course though.


----------

